# Driver's license in sa



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi! Is it possible for a mauritian national to get a sa driver's license while on a temporary residence permit in sa?
Not to convert a license, to actually go through the driving test and get a license? (i have a mauritian learner's permit only)


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

yes, you can get SA Drivers License, you need to register first for a traffic id that will be used to identify you in traffic register or you can use national ID. 

It just depends on you meet to register, most of the officials will tell you to register to get traffic registration


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes get the traffic register, book a learners, once u pass book a diving test once u pass get issued a temp drivers license then 6weeks later a sa license. your traffic register number serves as your id and where all ur traffic offense will be logged as well.


----------



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

*for temporary resident?*

I thought you had to be a *permanent *resident to apply for and get a SA drivers license. I am wondering if on a temporary resident permit, though, if you can exchange a U.S. license for a SA license?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

you can only exchange once you become a permanent resident, although you will have to go through the driving test.

However if you have a temporary resident visa, you will have to go through the complete route...learners, driving test, etc


----------

